# Bosch GTS1031



## mngundog (May 30, 2012)

Lost my shop in a storm, so now by space is very limited until I rebuild which will probably a year or two from now. I'm need to buy a portable tablesaw that may become my regular saw when the new shop gets built. Has anyone bought the GTS101 or the Dewalt DW745? I would like to get by with one of these smaller saws, but was interested in how they compare to the slightly larger portable saws with the foldup tables like the Bosch 4100 or like size saws.


----------



## lumber jock (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry about your shop. Here is a review done by Popular Mechanics on these 2 table saws. The editors picked the Bosch because it was able to accept dado blades.

http://www.popularmechanics.com/hom...ct-table-saw-showdown-bosch-vs-dewalt#slide-1

:thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*regular saw?*

I can't speak for the newer smaller portable Bosch, but the 4000 and 4100 saws are large enough and accurate enough for regular use. I don't use mine that way because I have a larger saw but I have used my 4000 enough for both large rips and small precision cross cuts and it worked very well. The sliding extension tables on the right and off the rear make it easy to use for larger panels. The saw is light enough to pack around in the truck also. Mine has a separate folding stand.


----------



## mngundog (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. How do you like the portable stand for the 4000/4100?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*they are quite different*



mngundog said:


> Thanks for the responses. How do you like the portable stand for the 4000/4100?


This is what I have for the 4000, reasonably priced at $60.00:
Amazon.com: Bosch TS1000 Table Saw Portable Folding Stand: Home Improvement

This is the 4100 stand: 
Amazon.com: Bosch TS2000 Gravity-Rise Wheeled Table Saw Stand: Home Improvement

I have to do a 4 part move...pick up the saw off the stand, set it down somewhere,...move the stand to the new location....replace the saw back on the stand. In all not too bad, but just rolling the saw to a new location would be alot easier. :yes: bill


----------



## Roundup85 (Mar 18, 2012)

I have the Bosch 4100-09 with the gravity rise stand. This is an excellent saw and the stand makes it perfect. Shows on sale at Amazon for $569. I have used mine for outdoor projects as well as building cabinets. You cant go wrong with Bosch products. Good quality.


----------

